
Tim Cook disputes 'absurd' reports about Jony Ive's departure from Apple - minimaxir
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/tim-cook-disputes-absurd-reports-about-jony-ive-s-departure-n1025461
======
NotSammyHagar
I'd like to have heard Tim Cook's substantive arguments against the article.
It fits into the narrative that Apple is following the path of the first time
Steve Jobs left, that it would lose it's ability to be so innovative. It kind
of feels like it is, but it's such a big company it's hard to grasp it all. On
cell phones they don't feel that aggressive. Basically slight changes in
cameras, faster processors, but the prices keep going up and up. On laptops
they have so many weird mis-steps, such as the laptop with only one usb-c port
and nothing else, fixation on thinness and losing the ports that made them
usable - and 2 usb -c ports is probably not enough either (pro tip apple, the
best mix would be 2 usb-c and 2 usb-a plus hdmi). The slow innovation in the
laptop os. They finally have an interesting desktop recently announced, but it
comes with the $1000 monitor stand.

